# chilli con carne



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

so my mum made chilli con carne for dinner tonight and theres a **** load left over.. i know that you can re-heat chilli the next day and eat it but my question is that is it safe to eat cold as i was considering taking it to college tomoro for my lunch ?


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Yep cold or hot is ok to munch it.


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

yep i love it cold from the fridge ..... people say im disgusting  lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

BLUTOS said:


> Yep cold or hot is ok to munch it.


cheers mate  just didnt want to end up with food poisining or something! lol saves me makin chicken and **** tonite as i cant be ****ed :tongue: reps for ya both  :thumbup1:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Cold chilli? SAfe as long as its transported correctly but pleasant?? Not for me you must have the stomach of a goat lol

SD


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

i pretty much eat most things cold when i'm out and about. As long as you use a cool bag and and ice pack your fine


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

YUM, i LOVE it cold, get it down you mate.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I always reheated mine no problem. Chilli Con Carne after gym session = bliss


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

It'll be fine for a some hours however you carry it. Just recall how people managed before they had fridges!

Chilli con carne is great b/building food - full of protein from the meat and beans.


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Havent the college restaurant got a microwave you can heat it up in??


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Prodiver said:


> It'll be fine for a some hours however you carry it. Just recall how people managed before they had fridges!
> 
> Chilli con carne is great b/building food - full of protein from the meat and beans.


So if he carried in an open top lunch bucket, open to the elements, insects, dust, bacteria and molds it will be ok for a few hours?

Hope you dont work as a health inspector lol! :lol:

SD


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

I know loads of people who carry there chilli In an open top lunch bucket, open to the elements style!!

lol


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

71081 said:


> I know loads of people who carry there chilli In an open top lunch bucket, open to the elements style!!
> 
> lol


Ha ha who? Huckleberry Finn :lol:


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

SD said:


> Ha ha who? Huckleberry Finn :lol:


Exactly........ :lol: :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

SD said:


> So if he carried in an open top lunch bucket, open to the elements, insects, dust, bacteria and molds it will be ok for a few hours?...


No need - there'll be plenty of all those present even in a tupperware box! :laugh:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Prodiver said:


> No need - there'll be plenty of all those present even in a tupperware box! :laugh:


Ewwww who washes your tupperware? you don't let the family Beagle lick it clean do you?? :lol:

SD


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

SD said:


> Ewwww who washes your tupperware? you don't let the family Beagle lick it clean do you?? :lol:
> 
> SD


:laugh::laugh:

No - but people just don't realize how dirty our food and fridges are, and just how many gazillions of microscopic insects abound. If they did they'd probably self-immolate!

But it really isn't as dreadful as it sounds - most people's immunity can deal with the normal ingested bugs and animals.

If anything we're becoming too clean, especially when children, and our immunity suffering.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Prodiver said:


> :laugh::laugh:
> 
> No - but people just don't realize how dirty our food and fridges are, and just how many gazillions of microscopic insects abound. If they did they'd probably self-immolate!
> 
> ...


Can you tell that to the 'Deep Clean Team' that kicks me out of my department every year to steam clean anything that doesn't move lol!

SD


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> :laugh::laugh: If anything we're becoming too clean, especially when children, and our immunity suffering.


too right, eating dirt as a kid never did me any harm.

its my excuse for not dusting and vacuuming anyway haha

and back on topic, chilli is my staple meal throughout the week, 250g chilli and 250g veg topped with a little bit of grated cheese.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

T-Rain said:


> I agree i have it at least 3-4 times per week  I now add a about 100g of oats into my pot to thicken it up slighlty, great idea if your *trying to cram in carbs where ever you can*!


Wow, your rarer than a Unicorn here mate, thought everyone was treating Carbs like some sort of Supervillian!

Personally I think Chilli goes well with brown rice but if oats is your thing :beer:

SD


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

T-Rain said:


> I agree i have it at least 3-4 times per week  I now add a about 100g of oats into my pot to thicken it up slighlty, great idea if your trying to cram in carbs where ever you can!


Oats with chilli :confused1: doesnt sound to pleasent to me :laugh:? Lol had it yesterday, put it in an air tight tub and eat it at lunch  top notch :thumbup1: !


----------

